# Wood Shed



## SDiver40 (Apr 5, 2009)

With all the rain it has taken me forever, But I finally got the wood shed built. Saturday morning I was able to split up a small pile of wood before time to start mowing.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 5, 2009)

Great looking woodshed...I need to get started on one. Built a lean to off the back of the barn and somehow the boat has found a home there.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Apr 6, 2009)

Shed looks good. I always wanted to build one like this. What did wood did you use in the shed and how much time and money did you invest


----------



## thejdman04 (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 6, 2009)

First I wanted to say thanks for the kind words. I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. ( Square & Level )  The post are treated pine and the over head is regular untreated pine. It is a 16’ X 24’ shed. I really didn’t keep up with the cost on most of it.
I do know the tin was the worst part. I used the economy tin which is supposed to be the cheaper stuff. Cheaper if you consider 30 - 10' sheets at $425.00 a bargin.
I’m guessing I have around $300.00 - $350.00 in lumber. Not really sure about that one. Of course the nails and such. So some where around 7 or $800.00
That was pretty much my first building project. I've made some smaller things but nothing this size.
The time is hard to tell too. It rained off and on for over 3 weks and I worked when I could on it. There again i'm guessing maybe 2 -4 hrs a day in the evening for 2 weeks? And 1 full saturday


----------



## HS Climber (Apr 7, 2009)

seems like you always build a new shed for wood or something else and then the lawn mower or something finds its way there


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 7, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> seems like you always build a new shed for wood or something else and then the lawn mower or something finds its way there



That is so true, thats why i'm going to put a 16 x 16 shed right next to the wood shed as soon as I'm able.


----------



## CaveSaw (Apr 7, 2009)

*Woodshed*

Side benefit is you can now work on the wood while it rains. Looks nice. Are you going to put anything on the sides or just leave it open?


----------



## LAH (Apr 7, 2009)

I like yer shed.


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think i'll leave it open for now but who knows about later? you think it's best to leave open so the wood will dry faster?


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 9, 2009)

is it secured to the ground? concrete footing ? very nice, basic and useful . I am building one this spring . 20x 14 . I think I will use your as a guide . I will side mine though. vents along the top and no door on the front should dry the wood.
md


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes it is secured to the ground. 3 ft deep with concrete poured around them.
I wanted to side mine but going to hold off for now. I want to build a small shop next to it and I’ll side that for sure. Maybe when the funds get better I can do the sides


----------



## CaveSaw (Apr 9, 2009)

*Sides*



SDiver40 said:


> I think i'll leave it open for now but who knows about later? you think it's best to leave open so the wood will dry faster?



Depends on how windy and rainy it is there. Most of it will be fine anyway. If you cover the stuff on the edges I doubt you need to enclose.


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 10, 2009)

how much wood do you use in a season?
16'x24'x8'tall = 3072 cubic feet divided by 128=24 full cords if you fill her right up!
I burn 6 cords a year and like to keep one year ahead. so I will build something to hold 12 to 15 cords 
md


----------



## nrouwhorst (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice shed I built one similar to yours


----------



## Mike Van (Apr 12, 2009)

I think an airplane hangar [big one] would be just the right size - You never have enough room!


----------



## SDiver40 (Apr 12, 2009)

mickeyd said:


> how much wood do you use in a season?
> 16'x24'x8'tall = 3072 cubic feet divided by 128=24 full cords if you fill her right up!
> I burn 6 cords a year and like to keep one year ahead. so I will build something to hold 12 to 15 cords
> md



I would guess I use around 4 - 5 cords a year. This winter was a bit longer and I used closer to 6
The wood I get is last min. grab and go. So i'm going to try and stock up as I can and try to keep a little extra set aside.


----------



## bfollett (Jul 31, 2018)

This is the Shed we built, it holds 12 bush cords of firewood. It is 22 x 10


----------

